# A rare sight in Louisiana



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have lived in South Louisiana for 43 years, and can count the snow days on 1 hand....So this year we had a record snow fall.
I know it may seem ordinary to all you Yankees, but 10" in 10 hours is major to us.



















When we do get snow here it is always gone the same day...this year It stayed on the ground for 3 days










This is the first snowman that I have ever built....we used cherry tomatoes for his eyes


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are a few more....










this is a Magnolia tree


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like you're having a good time Beelce! Snow can bring out the kid in all of us. Congrats on your first snowman, he's looking good!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just gore-geous!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Love the red eyes, perfect touch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, beelce!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The snowfall looks beautiful Beelce. And the best part is knowing it won't still be there four months from now.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm envious B, we haven't had any snow yet this year. Glad you enjoyed the snow, the red eyed possessed snowman looks great. Do they even have plows to clear the roads down there?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow white xmas in the south


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good grief...that is a lot for that area.
Baton Rouge, my home town, got 5 inches of snow, which is a record for that area. It rained that day so it didn't last long. 

Looks like you had a lot of fun. When I lived on the north shore, we only got snow one time, and it was nothing like that!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i Hate Snow--- cool pics


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Some of those pictures are beautiful.

I been dealing with that white stuff since friday, we are close to about 18" of it and the wind dont help.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to the temperate zone B !!! Wow, some of those pics look like Christmas postcards from Maine. Unbelievable.

Hey how far from New Orleans are you? From the looks of that snowman's eyes, I think he's been slipping out to the French Quarter and overindulging a bit.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great Pics beelce...
love your snowman ..I haven't made one in about 5 yrs prob and thats a big one you made..I like how you guys posed the same way he is hahah.
Your tree pic could be a good Xmas card.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone...We live on the north shore of lake Pontchartrain, about 50 miles north of New Orleans...
Rev you could be right about this snowman sliding down to the French Quarter for a few....He's got the eyes for it
No Spooky1, you could not find a snow plow within 300 miles from here....NObody drove anywhere that day...We just don't know how to drive in the snow
Lilly, we have seen many of "snow" in New Orleans Christmas cards this year from friends and family 
Pyro...I can see how you could hate snow....we lost power for about 12 hours...I had no idea how hard it would be to drag my generator thru all that snow by myself.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That damn global warming. Whats next?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup, that's what my Halloween usually looks like. And nice work for a southerner on the snow man...ever try a snow devil? Lay down, move your arms and legs back and forth (which usually makes a snow angel) the get up and give it some horns and ta-daa, instant evil.


----------

